# How do I install parts?



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello everybody. 

I recently purchased my second loco. It is an Athearn GP 35. But it is the older dc version.

I noticed a little envelope in the box, and to my surprise, there were a lot of tiny parts inside. 

Great! Now what? How do I install them? Do I use glue or something else?

Here are the instructions to the newer GP 35, which comes ready for a decoder. Mine does not have that, it is just DC.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Basically it is the Handrail kit. It is absolutely necessary that you have a GOOD pair of needle nose pliers for this job, miniature ones are best. Carefully install the wire railings first, no glue necessary. There are small holes along the bottom edge of the body nearly all the way around. The bent end of the small metal pieces(stanchions) push in to those holes. Make sure you lightly file the tip of the curved end though so it will push in to the hole better. After being carefully pressed in the top part will contact the wire railing you've already installed. Carefully bend the top of the stanchion around the wire railing to secure , and there you go. Work carefully and neatly or you risk damaging the shell and / or the railing parts. It takes a while.

Before proceeding with the railings I would suggest setting up a circle of track and "run in " the locomotive. I would say 20 minutes each direction at about half throttle.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

DCC ready means that there is a jack in your
loco where a DCC decoder can be plugged in to
convert your loco to run on a DCC system. It
is indicated on the line drawing.

When you get ready to upgrade after you go
DCC on your layout you would simply plug in
the decoder of your choice, usually less than 20.00
for non sound version.

Don


----------

